# Where are you going next?



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Well... I finally sat down and and ordered my fall/winter vacation tonight...

It started off so easy - I got back from my summer vacations just in time to plan when to have my winter vacation at work... In Denmark we have 2 weeks in the winter and 3 weeks in the summer - and since I blew all 3 summer weeks at once this year ( pics if you care to see ) I decided to split up my two winter weeks into pre and post X-mas and supliment with some of the extra 4 weeks I make because of my work..

Hong Kong was, and had been, the plan for quite some time - and after many talks with a workmate of mine who comes from Singapore I desided to add Singapore too, one week in each place.. all was looking good!

But, the Danish economy is on a role right now - so much that we are running out of workers faster than we can import them... ( unemployment rate is 3.9% and falling btw ) so - like every other major company we are lacking employees, meaning that while I will be able to get some extra days off, I will not be able to get a hole week in conection to my vacation 

Damn, what to do now... well I've asked myself this for the last several weeks now and came to the conclusion that I wouldn't want to miss either destination, so I'd pick some other place and go next year.. okay fine... but where do you go in late October?

An aditional week passed and I still didn't have a clue... New York.. been there... London... ditto... Rome.. hmm yep, but what about the weather at that time of year? ( I'd like my first visit to Italy to be sunny and to bring back some killer pics ).. well... I did order a Tenerife trip a few years back which I had to cancel as I got the opotunity to "go south and do some good"... well, yeah why not....

*So I finally got my ass in gear tonight and ordered a vacation to Tenerife, Spain - a week of sun, sea, beer, chicks and mountains - it should be okay - although not 2 weeks in Skyscraper heaven as planned... it'll do for now..  * 

And in that connection I would be delighted to hear from people who've been there in late october.. thanks!


Anyway - where are you going next?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I will fly to Spain on thursday for 18 days. 

I'm member of an european student organisation and there local groups organise events which have a low participation fee (excl. travel costs to the event and back) and where the participants come from all over europe (and a bit beyond). The event I will attend is not so far away from Valencia at the coast, will start on friday and last 2 weeks. I will be in Barcelona for one night before and three days after the event. Not only to use this opportunity to experience this city, but also because I was lucky to find a cheap ticket incl. return (110 Euro Hamburg-Barcelona via Zürich with SWISS). Together with the participation fee (150 Euro) and the train ticket from/to Barcelona (2x ca. 15 Euro) the fixed costs are just below 300 Euro.
Part of the event is also an excursion to Valencia. That will be really nice. Not that I only see Gaudi's masterpieces in BCN, I will also see Calatrava's masterpieces in Valencia!


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Mr_Denmark said:


> But, the Danish economy is on a role right now - so much that we are running out of workers faster than we can import them... ( unemployment rate is 3.9% and falling btw ) so - like every other major company we are lacking employees, meaning that while I will be able to get some extra days off, I will not be able to get a hole week in conection to my vacation


shit, if denmark is doing that well, i wouldn't mind living/ working there. 

as you know, americans get crap for holiday time. i aint goin' no where...'cept to visit family in new york for a few days..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

@ Digger - sounds great!  




jmancuso said:


> shit, if denmark is doing that well, i wouldn't mind living/ working there.


If you are serius - or just want to try something different for a year or two I surgest the official site: www.workindenmark.dk

We litterally need every hand we can get ( 300.000 at the very least in the next 5 years ) and have many English speaking jobs ( or so they say  )

This site may also be handy: http://www.goinglobal.com/countries/Denmark/Denmark_work.asp


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I might go to Canada next year...specifically Toronto.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Mr_Denmark said:


> @ Digger - sounds great!
> 
> 
> If you are serius - or just want to try something different for a year or two I surgest the official site: www.workindenmark.dk
> ...


thanks! yeah, if i got a decent job offer over there, i would move in a NY minute.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Probably Bangkok to visit some friends (my first time there, I always had to postpone it...)


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

On December, I'm going to italy, Spain, France and England.. Maybe luxembourg too! (to visit one friend there)... I'm gonna be there for 3 weeks!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Trip to the Philippines with my friend, push back to February 2007.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> *So I finally got my ass in gear tonight and ordered a vacation to Tenerife, Spain - a week of sun, sea, beer, chicks and mountains - it should be okay - although not 2 weeks in Skyscraper heaven as planned... it'll do for now..  *


You could have voted for North Africa, too, because geographically Tenerife belongs to Africa 


I am going to visit New York City in about 5 weeks (October 15th - 26th).


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

I will be back to Brasil next month. But that's only job related trip.
For vacation, somewhere in Europe, most probably Greece or southern Italy, Sicily.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Kuala Lumpur again, in Dec. Part of my dad's contract is a free trip for the family every year, but since I'm of adult age I foot the bill for my ticket.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I don't have any planes yet, but I will probably go to Central America.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

London.Zone 2.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Southern Europe for me, Alicante in Spain.


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

no plans yet... Southeast N America is likely though.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Greece...if everything goes to plan!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I don't really have any plans so far. But when I get older I want to do some serious travelling.


----------



## G-roy (Jun 4, 2006)

Cabo San Lucas, Mexico Feburary 5-19 2007
Helsinki Finland, June 20-27 2007.

damn I cant wait!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

My plans:

São Paulo, October 14th. But as I'm not getting into any other continent, so I'll not vote 

I think now I'll have to wait a bit for my next international trip. Europe 2008 prolly...


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

Madrid. Tomorrow.
:cheers:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^^have fun. :yes:

i was planning on visiting various scandinavian cities, but the chance to visit canada has come up, so i've currently stopped anything yet until i can decide


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Have been to Chicago, New York and Sicily this year nexy year I would like to vist mainland Italy.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Sounds like an exelent plan mate!


indeed. there is a conference in sweden (city's name starts with a G) and might was well hit up malmo and copengahen.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> Mediterranean cruise from 25/8 to 2/9/2007.
> 
> New York, Boston, Philadelphia and Washington from 5/10 to 13/10/2007.
> :happy:


For this year, I will add too:
Berlín, Madrid, Bucarest and Paris.
:yes:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Bangladesh.

Not far, cheap travel cost, many attractions ( beaches, forest reserves, great food ) , great subtropical climate, extremely friendly people, and have many Bangladeshi friends in Dhaka and Chittagong


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

OMG there are so many people here who travel SO much! Where do you find time for so much travelling?


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

Samarkand...seriously


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I've returned from Tuscany only yesterday.
Up next:
Venice (Oct), Rome (Nov), Tuscany again (New Year's Eve), a Med cruise in Feb, perhaps in Brussels (likely) around Easter.


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

im going to Abu Dhabi in November for College Admission test (University of the Philippines)

the plan

1st day - lurk around the hotel and sleep (it's night time anyways)
2nd day - Review for exam (grrr...)
3rd day - examination day... gotta sit for three hours and answer... Then after that gotta do some trips (i hope we go to dubai) and then catch our flight for Doha


----------



## onetwothree (Nov 14, 2004)

Berlin


----------



## WestTexan87 (Dec 14, 2005)

A week in Europe from November 20-26 with a night in NYC on my way home to TX. I'll fly into Paris and hopefully visit Barcelona and a couple other cities while there. I'm so excited! It's my first time to Europe since Italy and Greece in 2003...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Barcelona,February


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> Barcelona,February


You are welcome!

Let us know.
:wink2:
By the way, my name in your language is:
3i3


----------



## danVan (May 16, 2007)

Portland, Oregon in november


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

I want to go to Croatia next. 

But its just a wish at the moment


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

jmancuso said:


> indeed. there is a conference in sweden (city's name starts with a G) and might was well hit up malmo and copengahen.


If it's Gothenburg ( Göteborg ) it's pretty close and CPH/Malmo can be easily reached by train or car...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I add Venice in December.
:yes:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ One of the few places that are nicer in winter.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Going to Amsterdam in a month...
and to Zürich within the next two months to do some nasty money business...:lol:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

What else is there to do in Zürich?  j/k


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Hehe...don't know...never been there!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Oeland, why don't you come here to KL ? I can show you around many places -- I already invited 6 forumers here ( from Asia and Europe ) and we had very nice times.. 
hehe.. think about it !


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

KL is a bit farer away than Zürich and Amsterdam where I can go for free with my parents car...I'm only a poor student for can't afford a trip to Asia at the moment...but thanks alot for the invitation


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Imagine.. if you travel to Amsterdam then it may cost you $ 500 but if u fly to KL it's extra $ 200 . It's more saving to travel long-distance. 

But Amsterdam is nice place --just been to Schiphol airport on the way to GVA.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
I don't have to pay for the gas, so the trip to Amsterdam is for free and I'm going to stay at a friends place...so the whole trip is actually for free 
And I'm going to Zürich with my dad, so he will pay everything

...but I would love to go to Asia again


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

wow.. then it's better to travel to Holland or Switzerland. 

Where have ya been to Asia ?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

China (and HK)...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> China (and HK)...


welcome. but i suggest you dont visit china in October 1st-7th, that's too too crowded.
any specific cities you are planning to?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I was just answering Skyprinces question...


----------



## Dtje (Feb 10, 2007)

My next vacation is Italy Censinatico and Rimini


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Booked ! am visiting Bangladesh from Dec 28th to Jan 06. Will stay in Dhaka with my Bangladeshi buddies ( they are all travel experts ) then we will trek to Chittagong, Cox's Bazaar, Teknaf, St. Martin Island, Rajshahi, Bandaerban and Sylhet .

Will travel by excellent THAI airways ( KUL- BKK- DAC ) :banana:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I am going to New York this coming Friday!
:banana::carrot::cucumber:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

probably Thailand (Bangkok, Ayutthaya, and Lopburi) or Bandar Seri Begawan or Penang...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ ace4, you should travel to Brunei ! You can halve your budget if you fly Air Asia from KL to Miri instead of flying direct to Brunei. Stay 2 or 3 nights in Miri then make daily tour into Brunei.

in Brunei, Bandar Seri Begawan is nice place as usual, but I heard that Kuala Belait has great scenery :banana:


----------



## TommyTOM2 (Mar 21, 2003)

Bournemouth UK (November)


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Nothing in the immediate future. But hopefully by next summer I'll be able to go back to Croatia, maybe visit a few more cities along the coast like Pula, Rijeka, Zadar, Dubrovnik, etc. I'd also love to see Budapest.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Poland, Slovakia and Czechia next spring.

Maybe Algarve in summer (2400km)

all by car ofcourse


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

goteborg,sweden on the 13th of october 2007


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

Rome tomorrow, Dubai in late March.
:cheers:


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Maybe San Francisco or Paris in March, Boston in June, and probably Montreal in August.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Landing in Berlin on March 2nd at 5pm


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Going to Rostock for a weekend trip in Feb. (just to watch football) and to Val Thorens sometimes in March for snowboarding.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Going to Paris in may, and hopefully to Roskilde in july! :rock:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Liwwadden said:


> Going to Paris in may, and hopefully to Roskilde in july! :rock:


Roskilde!...That's the spirit! The coolest festival in Europe!:yes:
(I'll of course also be there!)(I guess you were talking about the festival and not the city)


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, the festival! But the best of Europe? Haven't been to Roskilde yet, but you should try Lowlands festival, pretty nice one aswell.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

The cool thing about Roskilde is that it's a whole week (actually eight days). The first four days there isn't much music, only a few unknown bands, but there's a lot of partying going on!
Another thing about Roskilde which really makes it cool is that there is so much different music and that there are so many new comers. F.x I remember listening to Bloc Party some years back before they were really famous.


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Going to Salvador and Praia do Forte (domestic trip) in March.
But I have plans to go to North America (Chicago, NY and Montreal) in november.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

ØlandDK said:


> The cool thing about Roskilde is that it's a whole week (actually eight days). The first four days there isn't much music, only a few unknown bands, but there's a lot of partying going on!
> Another thing about Roskilde which really makes it cool is that there is so much different music and that there are so many new comers. F.x I remember listening to Bloc Party some years back before they were really famous.


8 days?! :cheers: Great, I thought it was 'just' four days. But indeed the variety of music on Roskilde is great. Lowlands festival (In The Netherlands in August) has mostly indie music, but I saw the line-ups from the past years of Roskilde and there were so many different kind of bands! Like indeed Bloc Party, but also DJ Tiesto and In Flames.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Barcelona or Rio de Janeiro


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

For the firse part of the year I've planned:

1) around the 19th February: planning to go to Berlin
2) 26th-28th February: Bruxelles, Antwerp and Gent
3) first week of March: Madesimo (Lombardy) to go snowboarding
4) 13th March: Frankfurt (just a day)

I'm satisfied of this first part of the year. :yes:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

2008 is set to be another crap year for me when it comes to travel. hno:

I will go to Toronto again in the summer, going with the family. And _possibly_ Montreal. Great cities, but I have been to them before, and would love to visit new places. 

Except for _that_, I'll be going to New York and Boston frequently, but that doesn't count.

Hoping 2009 will be the year I go abroad. :banana:


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am going to Chicago and SF in May, 14 days, 7 days each city


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

got back from chicago a week ago. besides by 2x annual trips to NY, i will be going to london and may try to make a few side trips elsewhere; malmo/ copenhagen, spain or ireland. i might go to mexico city sometime this year.

definitely doing china in 2009. have to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Just got back from a 2.5 week trip through Egypt a couple of days ago.

The next huge trip will be a 7.5 week trip through Southeast Asia from Mid-June to Mid-August. I'm still in the final planning stages, but this is how it looks so far:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

^^^you should make a stop in Georgetown, Penang en route to Kuala Lumpur 

I'll be off to London and Birmingham next week.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> -


Damn. I am so jealous...

I haven't anything booked so far in 2008. I should visit two friends in Copenhagen and Grenoble but I am pretty busy nowadays. In summer I am going to spend a week in Rome or Paris, and I am looking for a place to improve my English and enjoy (likely Malta, Britain or Ireland). In October or November I want to visit Cuba or Dominican Republic with my classmates.

Of course, all that leaving apart small trips through Spain.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Your English seems fine.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Nuremberg for a daytrip on Feb 6, followed by several other day- or we trips throughout 2008.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

traPPed said:


> ^^ Your English seems fine.


Shh! It's the only way I can get a scholarship from my university and do a 2-weeks awesome trip for free.


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

I was supposed to go to California with the family this August but stuff came up and im moving into my own place the same month. The California trip was canceled but now my mom is thinking of going to Portugal instead possibly in July!

If that doesnt happen, I have a field trip this year (october)... most likely to California.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I think we could maybe update this thread by creating another one with another poll. Many of us here have already accomplished our plans and have so many other!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

schmidt said:


> I think we could maybe update this thread by creating another one with another poll. Many of us here have already accomplished our plans and have so many other!


I live in South Dade. I'm planning to travel to North Dade for tomorrow night.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

I will go back to Singapore again and plan to go to Laos and Vietnam....All of these are South east Asia.....................


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

In addition to Vietnam for 3 weeks in April / May, and Cornwall in July, I've just booked for 2 weeks in India in October: Delhi, Agra, Taj Mahal, Jaipur then a week in Goa


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

@ raptor & tubeman:

when you take these trips to the far east and so on, do you go alone or go on a tour group. going alone in a non-english speaking country seems daunting. how do you plan for them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> @ raptor & tubeman:
> 
> when you take these trips to the far east and so on, do you go alone or go on a tour group. going alone in a non-english speaking country seems daunting. how do you plan for them?


I always travel alone.

Going in a tour group never let's you see the country as it really is. You'll just move from one sight to the next inside a 'bubble'. You are surrounded by people who all speak your language, never have real contact with the ordinary population, eat in tourist restaurants, sleep in tourist hotels, never see things off the beaten paths and have to follow a timetable.

Travelling alone in a developing country isn't daunting at all, but it primarily comes down to two important points: preparation and experience.

As for the preparation, just hopping on a plane and not knowing what to expect at your destination certainly won't do. I usually start planning my travels several months ahead, usually with a combination of internet research (for example virtualtourist.com) and lots of good travel guides...my favorites are Lonely Planets and Rough Guides. Make sure that you have good maps, that you know how to travel around the country, probably talk to some people who have already been there (for example via internet forums) who may have good tips for you, what you should and shouldn't do and so on.
Also get a good dictionary...when travelling in Asian countries preferably one where you'll also find all the words and sentences in Asian signs so that you can show them to people. It's also advisable to learn a few words in the local language, even if it's just words like 'Hello' , 'Thanks' , 'Bye' and the numbers from 1-10. That opens a lot of doors.

But usually language is always the smallest obstacle when travelling alone, things like missing transport infrastructure or crime are things that could affect your travels far more than any language barrier.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

how do you plan on getting around SE asia?

btw, i think it's cool that you travel alone. no one to drag you down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> how do you plan on getting around SE asia?


Primarily with buses and trains. For shorter trips I usually rent a taxi for a day (which usually just costs around 20€ per day depending on the country) and I will also take a plane 2 or 3 times for the longer distances (for example Bangkok - Phuket).


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

the buses and the trains are what seem to be the most daunting for me; language barrier and schedules.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I on the other hand travel with my Husband and go for top-range guided tours where it's just us and a guide and / or driver. I'd hate to be in a group too.

I'm not really into roughing it in the middle of nowhere, I reckon on getting the best possible taste of a country but doing so in comfort... If I'm in a city for only day (e.g. Pnomh Penh) I have no qualms about a guided tour to take in the main sights.

I agree with the preparation thing: everything down to the last transfer is booked in advance and it's always worked like a well oiled machine (give or take)... My neighbour is a Travel agent so we get a 20% dicount on everything and you have the assurance that all bases are covered.

I know a smattering of French, German and Spanish and if all else fails just use sign language and diagrams! Very rarely that you'll be stuck somewhere where no-one speaks any English, and if not it's no drama.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm so jealous of people like Tubey. Who get to travel so much.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ It's not as if trips just fall into place for some. You have to actively plan them. So, why not book one right away?


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ unfortunatly this depends on money


----------



## the pool08 (Jul 28, 2007)

COME TO LIVERPOOL..


WHAT TO DO IN THE UK http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/tol/...cle3103605.ece 

Cool in Liverpool: “It’s happening in Liverpool,” is the slogan plugging the European Capital of Culture 2008 – or “O Eight” as it’s known locally, James Collard writes. But what is happening? Well, just as the cruise liners call in again on what was once the world’s leading port, so in the next 12 months a raft of big marquee events make special guest appearances in the city, beginning with the Turner Prize at Tate Liverpool (to January 13) and culminating with the MTV Awards at the new Liverpool Echo Arena next November. Bigger draws will be the Gustav Klimt show at the Tate, and all those lovely Manets and Van Goghs on show at Art in Age of Steam, over at the Walker. Both will be blockbusters and are timely reminders that Liverpool has the best museums outside London, housed in splendid buildings built in the city’s mercantile heyday. 

Those shows, plus the lively Biennial (which helped secure culture capital status) represent the high art offering. On the pop front, MTV speaks to Liverpool’s rock aristocracy. The year also turns up the perfect sporting weekend when the Tall Ships’ Races start from Liverpool Docks just as the Open Championship tees off at the Royal Birkdale (this is, after all, Britain’s Golf Coast, offering the marriage-saving combo of great golf courses and cool boutique hotels). Those races will be a moving prospect: the Mersey filled once again with masts of sailing ships. More nostalgia anyone? Ringo performs at the opening, Macca plays Anfield, Simon Rattle conducts “the Phil”, and our leading actors tread the boards at the Everyman. But 2008 will also be a celebration of Liverpool today and a future that looks bright. Details: www.visitliverpool.com, www.liverpool08.com.
__________________


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

traPPed said:


> I'm so jealous of people like Tubey. Who get to travel so much.


It's not cheap, but I refer you to my signature for an explanation of my attitude


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

hopefully South Africa in April


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Less than a week in Sweden:banana:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Stockholm?


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

ØlandDK said:


> ^^
> Stockholm?


The real beauty of Sweden is somewhere else :tongue2:


----------

